
Apple-Ferrari Partnership Finally Bears Fruit With Siri-Connected Supercar - swohns
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2013/03/apple-ferrari-siri-ipad/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Top+Stories%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
swohns
Nice first step, cars are just begging for a UX designer to come in and
rethink layouts. I can't wait for the 3D printed car.

